# 1991 Motorola Cycling Team Part1 of 5 - life of a pro cycling team



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I found this nice documentary of the Motorola Cycling Team when their first established in 1991. There are 5 parts to this documentary. Below is part 1. There is a link at the end of each part of the video to go to the next. 


1991 Motorola Cycling Team Part1 of 5 - life of a pro cycling team - YouTube


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

I work at da mot. And I did back then. The boys would line up in the cafeteria. Was very cool.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Great find. Thanks for posting. Watched all 5 segments back to back.


----------



## ExtraSlow (Jul 7, 2004)

*Sweeet...*

Enjoyed all 5 parts. 

Interesting in its own right but also as a time capsule showing the good ol' days with smaller trucks, fewer staff, no team chefs, etc. 

If nothing else it was worth it for this shot of vintage Bob Roll...


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for posting.
Only on part 2, but so far it's great to see the beautiful skinny STEEL frames.
John Tomac! Bobke! Eric Heiden(brings back great memories of the 1980 Olympics), Bauer too...wow, that's some team.

Oh! And now part 3 with the Eddy Merckx interview. This is pure gold.


----------



## mjpainter (Jan 23, 2012)

These are neat. Thanks


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Great find! I was watching it when I rode the trainer last night. Kept me motivated the whole way.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

ExtraSlow said:


> Enjoyed all 5 parts.
> 
> Interesting in its own right but also as a time capsule showing the good ol' days with smaller trucks, fewer staff, no team chefs, etc.
> 
> If nothing else it was worth it for this shot of vintage Bob Roll...


At first glance I thought this was a screen shot from that cheesy 80's ski movie with Shannon Tweed.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Excellent!

I have no memories of bikes and bike racing from the late 80s on, until I was born again--so I feel like I'm playing catch-up.

For example, I had no idea that Bauer had a second and a fourth in Paris-Roubaix! A Canadian, no less.


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting !!! Enjoy these rep points ... I watched videos 1,2,3 ... Looking forward to watching the rest of them ...


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

ExtraSlow said:


> Enjoyed all 5 parts.
> 
> Interesting in its own right but also as a time capsule showing the good ol' days with smaller trucks, fewer staff, no team chefs, etc.
> 
> If nothing else it was worth it for this shot of *vintage Bob Roll*...


wasn't he in one of the Back to the Future movies?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

uh...looks like the motorola mechs forgot to take Steve Bauer's pie plate off when he picked his merckx up from the performance bikes outlet...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I would like to think that the pie plate is a metaphor for the newb-ocity of American professional cycling in 1991.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Pie Plate has a good purpose*

according to the team mechanic of that time (whom I happen to know) the pie plate was a sensible solution to keeping the rear mech out of the spokes after the inevitable crashes of Paris Roubaix. Plus, in the argybargy of this race in particular, it isn't uncommon for a rear mech to get hit by a wheel or kicked by another rider (accidentally or...not).

So, one mans' Fred device is another mans' insurance to make it to the finish :thumbsup:



foto said:


> uh...looks like the motorola mechs forgot to take Steve Bauer's pie plate off when he picked his merckx up from the performance bikes outlet...


----------

